# How to accurately correct a color on registration



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Hi! I have a 4 year old registered AQHA grey mare. On her papers she is registered as sorrel (the breeder sent in her papers the same month she was born, and she ended up greying out). I looked up how to do a color correction, HOWEVER, I am very confused about what markings to include in the change as she doesn't seem to be able to stay one color. She has now developed what appear to be a sock and a stocking as she is changing.
> 
> In the change, you must include the 4 pictures of each angle, so I assume if they saw something they considered you missed, they would include it in the markings section?
> 
> Am I assuming correctly, or should I be picky on what I show as white markings? Thanks!


On a greying horse their white marking do blend into grey but the skin pigment under those white markings isn't going to change. Whatever marking she was born with those are what they care about not the changes they may go through with the greying process. send in new pics showing the grey coloring & they will just change color accordingly


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Does she have a gray parent? She MUST have a gray parent in order for her to be changed. AQHA may require DNA testing if the white markings do not match the original registration application exactly.

You will need four photos -- front, back, left and right sides. All four legs need to be visible in all of the photos. If there is a snip or white on the lower lip, a photo taken from lower that shoes them will have to be included.

White marking are only where there is pink skin. You may have to get her wet to see exactly where the pink skin is. 

Almost all grays are born a different color - called their base color. It is usually the other color gene and/or pattern gene (like roan or dun factor) that they possess (and can pass on).

Grays change colors every year. First, they lighten up until they are white or nearly white and then, the ones that are going to get 'flea bitten' specks, will get more of them every year.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Cherie, yes, she does have a grey parent. Her sire is listed as grey on his pedigree and on the profile for the ranch that owned him. His pedigree can be found here. Aust N Duke Quarter Horse

I'm attaching some photos so you can see what I mean by the markings I'm seeing. They very well may just be seasonal. The only mark I've noticed that she keeps no matter what changes her coat goes through that is NOT listed on her papers is a white oval on her hindquarters. It has stayed no matter what.




























And this picture just kinda shows how her legs have started to get lighter. I figured it was seasonal, but wasn't sure at what point I should send in the corrections and pictures.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

My show gelding was listed as a red dun.

He was a red roan.

The only slight problem was at the world show.

Then it was cleared up.....it was a little stressful.

I never did change them.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Only show what white markings she was born with. They most likely won't be immediately visible after she's entirely gray, but they will have pink skin underneath rather than dark. The "socks" created by the graying process will still have dark skin under them and are not the same as a white marking.


----------

